# A little info on the white orchid shrimp at PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a little info on the white orchid shrimp we have it.


Caridina glaubrechti

They're $9.88 at the moment.

Brent


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That scientific name is actually for Red Orchids. Are the ones you have red? Or are they clear like the starry night/white orchid?
Thanks Matt


----------



## i.melizan (Mar 3, 2012)

Brent,
I am going to try and come to Square One on thursday what kind of shrimp do you have left?
regards
Ian


----------

